# National War in the Pacific and Nimitz Museum in Fredericksburg, Texas



## Donivanp (Oct 11, 2015)

The National War in the Pacific and Nimitz Museum in Fredericksburg, Texas is a small but packed museum. there at 5 aircraft on display, (though the Zero is not available for view right now as it is in storage).

There is a B-25 on a carrier deck diorama, and F4F in Guadalcanal diorama, a Rex float plane and a Val (somewhat hidden, in a wreck diorama). The Val is behind a display screen and cannot be seen during the video. It is a wreck pulled from New Britain Island. 

There are many other displays but I am limiting this to the aircraft as this is an aircraft site, but they do have a two man sub and displays and modles of several war ship and guns, naval and ground. Great museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2015)

Great stuff. If you have more pics, go ahead and post.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2015)

Excellent.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2015)

Great shots! 

Please feel free to not limit it to just aircraft related stuff...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

Good stuff Don.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice shots. 


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2015)

Great shots Don


----------

